# New Roof - Does this seem right to you guys?



## Hank (Apr 18, 2012)

Probably shouldn't be on here as I'm not a professional roof guy, but I'm just looking to see if either of these roofs make sense so I figured I'd come looking for an expert.

Can there be different slopes on that hip? 

Trying to figure out if the guy who drew this up knew what he was doing.

Thanks.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

Hank said:


> Probably shouldn't be on here as I'm not a professional roof guy, but I'm just looking to see if either of these roofs make sense so I figured I'd come looking for an expert.
> 
> Can there be different slopes on that hip?
> 
> ...


If it's a shingle roof it should never be less than a 4/12. As a matter of fact, any reputable roofer or roofing company will not warranty shingle roof less than 4/12. To add to that, I don't know of a shingle manufacturer that recommends anything less than 4/12. I would shoot for 6/12.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I think we need a bit more context. What exactly are you doing? an addition? new construction? Which part of the country are you in? Where is that roof in the bottom left supposed to drain?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

To the original poster I am not 100% sure what I am looking at. That sketch doesn't conform to standard 2d drafting standards. It seems like the ridge lines and perhaps some valleys may be missing. 


Brand are you sure about the 4/12? I'm pretty sure Certainteed will warrant down to 2/12 but has special requirements for "low slope installations" for 4/12 and 2/12 installations. http://www.certainteed.com/resources/landmarkinstall.pdf 

I've no problem guaranteeing a 3/12, but that's my personal limit. I'd be pusing the customer for a low slope membrane if the roof area was not visible. But if bvisible I would install a good quality shingle using low slope practices of thicker felt paper or all ice shield coverage.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

That makes my brain hurt trying to figure the diagram out.My eyes are crossing with those radical pitch changes. :whistling:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd hate to be the carpenter framing that mess.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> I'd hate to be the carpenter framing that mess.



oh no not me....remember my comment about my pricing to bring out a kettle? it applies here as well!


----------



## roofman (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah this is possible We have done some similar things look at our pictures on Interprices Roof! You should be fine if you follow this plan!


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shoot the architect*

Wish I had a dollar for every time, upon being asked what was wrong with the roof, that I say "Find the architect and shoot him." Practicality doesn't 
seem to be in the equation sometimes. Flat roofs with NO pitch and designs that channel ALL the water to the front door and don't get me started w/crickets and "dead" valleys. Ranting now...

Roofer Mike
http://www.roofermikeinc.com

In Miami roofers shingle down to 2:12. Meets code with Miami-Dade Product Approvals from ALL the major manufacturers. What's really crazy is they made 6-nailing mandatory and moved the nailing pattern UNDER the tar strip, which is too close to exposed. We put 'em so 1/2 the nail head is in the strip. Tough to be that precise but...Back in the day we nailed right IN the strip so the tar gets hot & envelops the nail. Had to clean our guns every day. Don't wanna' talk about hand nailing, masochists! Ranting again...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Billy Luttrell said:


> oh no not me....remember my comment about my pricing to bring out a kettle? it applies here as well!


LOL I get it but sometimes I want a little more production than thinking about "Oh wtf do I do next?" I'm not scared of complex jobs but sometimes I see plans like the above that just make my jaw drop and I scratch my head for a few moments.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

roofman said:


> yeah this is possible We have done some similar things look at our pictures on Interprices Roof! You should be fine if you follow this plan!


Dude don't be spamming your bull chit. Did you even look at the plan? Anyone reading this thinking "I'll be good following this plan" better think again. The plan is incomplete at best.


----------



## QualityAtlantaRoofing (Jun 3, 2012)

That's a tough diagram. I would have someone local actually go over the plans with you.


----------



## aaronroofing (May 14, 2012)

yikes that's pretty messy


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

It would work.It will look funny tho..


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

*Wow!*

Just looked at it...WOW! 
1st: slap the guy who drew it. Pick a slope & stick to it. A building can be designed with some creativity without all...THAT!

www.roofermikeinc.com


----------



## sam dawson (Jun 14, 2012)

*storm damage might need a new roof*

A little well-planned research up front can save you a lot of time and trouble later on when looking for a roofer to repair storm damage. Be sure you do business with a local roofing contractor, because they are more likely to want your business, and because you will later find them easier to call back if you need them to correct a problem, or for repeat business. Having a professional roofer is all you need.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

I would either make the entire roof a 6/12 and that dormer an 8/12.Or the entire roof an 8 and make the dormer a 10.Going from 2/12 to a 12/12 and the 2/12 connecting to 6/12 is blowing my mind.

Or,,,do away with that 12/12 dormer and make it a flat roof.That 12/12 and 2/12 into a 6/12 isn't going to work.It is not a matter of if it will leak but when it will.I see bad things for this structure.

I would enjoy seeing a scale front view of this contraption.


----------



## yanceyman1 (Jan 20, 2010)

*How about semi-right?*

First, let me say, "Hi" to Grumpy. Its been awhile since I've posted. And it was nice to see a familiar name. Anyway...yes the plans shown ARE workable by most competent, journeyman Roofers. But your drawings leave something to be desired. Mostly, a ridgeline and 2 valleys attached to the rear of the 12:12 dormer on the bottom left. Other than that, I would hope that right side of that same dormer runs under the eave of 2:12 above and the 6:12 to the right. That is where I would start. Step up the wall under there until I could flash behind the gutter, under the valley and get 1 course of shingles "up and thru". Then apply your favorite low slope material to the 2:12...and the rest is pretty simple from there. Hope this forum answered some questions for and good luck.


----------



## MCASRoofing (Aug 15, 2012)

*Roofing Slope*

Firstly, I too have never done anything less than 4/12 and it definitely seems as if you are not dealing with a roofing professional. We definitely need some more information, but I recommend that you get a second opinion. Where are you located? This doesn't seem like this would be to code if you are in Westchester, NY where MCAS Roofing & Contracting Inc does its work. However, there could be something we are missing. If you have some more info, you can post on our blog or send us an email and we will be happy to provide some more roofing information. Visit www.westchesternyroofers.com/westchester-ny-roofing-tips.html which is our Roofing Tip Blog, generally for our Westchester NY residential and commercial roofing customers, but feel free to post regardless of where you are located. We would definitely like some more information on the roofing that you are having drawn up to help make sure you are dealing with a professional!


----------



## Chase NW Roofing (Aug 27, 2012)

If you are going to install asphalt shingles in a pitch below 4:12 you will need to apply leak barrier/sbs modified peel and stick membrane on the entire low slope roof deck and in the pitch transitions. That is the only way you are going to be safe in this situation. We share about utilizing leak barrier in this type of application on our blog post:"Ice and water shield, why its important for your home" (http://www.chasenw.com/blog/ice-water-shield-why-its-important-for-your-home/)


Cheers!


----------



## FramingPro (Oct 6, 2012)

prepare for some hell figuring that one out.
offset irregular hips, offcentred ridges, and irregular vallies


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> prepare for some hell figuring that one out.
> offset irregular hips, offcentred ridges, and irregular vallies


... and this coming from a framer. So, that means that design is FUBAR! 

I don't know what LSD the designer was on when he/she put pencil to paper on that one.


----------



## Dallas-Roofing (May 10, 2013)

The 2/12 slope is the only slope that is worrying me. If this is to be all shingles, then it is wrong. A few others mentioned that manufacturers will not warranty below a 4 pitch and that is absolutely correct. If there is a metal portion to be installed on the 4 pitch portion then it would be fine. The only thing then would be the ascetics of the roof to consider. 

Devin Mahdi
Dallas Texas Roofing Companies


----------

